# Spitfire Hurricane repairs during the Battle of Britai



## James Pickering (Dec 24, 2005)

During the Battle of Britain -- and throughout WW2 -- many badly damaged Spitfires and Hurricanes (and major components) were expeditiously shipped to the London, Midland Scotland (LMS) Railway Wolverton and Barassie carriage workshops for repair and return to service. The British Railways Press Office pamphlet "It Can Now Be Revealed" (about the role of British Railways in WW2, published in 1945) offers the following interesting information:

"At Barassie Works, where the Spitfires were repaired, a runway was laid down alongside the shops and the machines were flown away from this on completion"

Note: Barassie is located on the west coast of Scotland near Prestwick. Wolverton is located in Buckinghamshire in south east England. Both are relatively small rural villages.

Click on the following link for more information relating to this subject:

http://www.livingarchive.org.uk/nvq03/phil/wolverton works 1936 - 1945.html


----------

